# Girlfriend's first time



## Ruff Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

I finally talked my girlfriend into getting a pair of waders to try trout fishing with me. We are leaving sometime monday afternoon to go camping just outside of Grayling and then near Luzerne later in the week. I've fished the Manistee near Grayling, but have never fished the Mio/Luzerne area. Would anyone be willing to give some places to start so I can try and get my girlfriend into some fish. She'll be using a spinning rod and a crawler, or a spinner, whichever seems to work better. PM me if you don't want to post.
Thanks a ton!
Adam


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Quote:Girlfriend's first time!

and you got here Waders to. LOL
Sry couldn't resist. :evil: 

I'm not much help to ya as far a river fishing. but all new fisher-persons like to get lots of fish the first time out (get them hooked) no matter the size or kind of fish. A quick bite is most important. good luck let us know how it turns out.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

A Ruff Rider and girlfriend's first time isn't usually a good combo:lol:

When my wife was my girlfriend and liked to fish I took her to the upper Manistee and AuSable. She did fine with everything but busting brush through the swamp area of the South Branch. The wide sandy areas of the Manistee are easy casting with a decent chance of picking up a little brookie over the weed beds.


----------



## Xstream Outfitters (May 4, 2003)

Check out the North Branch of the AuSable. Should be an excellent time if there is a section which allows bait. I only fish flies, so I can't recall. Lots of aggressive brookies.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

On th North Branch you can fish bait above the Sheep ranch access above Lovells. When you're downstream near Luzerne it gets to be larger water that makes wading harder.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

When I seen the title I had to read this post. Whoa!!! I hope there are more "first times" where that came from. :lol:  :lol: Just kidding. I asked my girlfriend to go fishing with me in waders and she said NO!!! You must be doing something right.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Did she find great pleasure in the experience or discomfort? If it was all pleasure she's a keeper


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Fishin' Jim @ Gander Mtn. said:


> I asked my girlfriend to go fishing with me in waders and she said NO!!! You must be doing something right.


Yeah, he got a pair of waders just for her. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

They all say it's their first time, next thing you know you're finding waders stashed all over the place :lol:


----------



## Ruff Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

You guys crack me up. :lol: Thanks for the tips, stuck mostly to the upper manistee where we were camping. We got started monday evening around 5:00. It was nice and overcast so I thought we had a shot at something. On her 4th cast she hooked into a beautiful 16" brown. She had a blast reeling it in on a little ultra lite in all that current. I think she was pretty much hooked from there. We caught quite a few other fish over the course of the week, but none as big as that. I caught a 13" brookie and a couple of 12" browns and what seemed to be a million 6"-8" fish. 
Thanks for the advice
Adam


----------



## BIG TIM (Oct 14, 2004)

*NEXT GET HER A PAIR OF BOOT'S, AND TAKE HER ICE FISHING AND IF SHE LIKES THAT THEN SHE'S A KEEPER BOO YAH...BIG TIM.*


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

This is the first post in a long time with some humor. All other post (salmon related) are all tense and heated. Good to know that there is some humor out there.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

BIG TIM said:


> *NEXT GET HER A PAIR OF BOOT'S, AND TAKE HER ICE FISHING AND IF SHE LIKES THAT THEN SHE'S A KEEPER BOO YAH...BIG TIM.*


  And the next thing you know, he will be at work and she will be taking his fishing stuff out without him. :yikes: :lol: :lol:


----------

